
Possible algorithm to detect duplicate text in a string? - waqasshabir
Sample string: &#x27;a quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog a quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog&#x27;
======
dozzie
Question is incorrectly stated. What is a "duplicate"? Is "f" sufficient?

~~~
waqasshabir
You are right. It's incorrectly stated. By "duplicate" I meant the repeating
of the sentence "a quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" as in sample
string.

